# Canon 7D or Sony A77 or...



## Ashishmodi (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi friends, currently am using canon 50D want to upgrade to a new / better one , after much search over the net i have come to liking canon 7d ,Sony a77. Pleas someone show me the right path between the two or should I wait for some new model from canon .
Thanks


----------



## Canon_L_Guy (Jul 29, 2012)

I would start by figuring out what type of photography you plan on doing most.  Then figure out which body would help you with that type of photography.


----------



## belial (Jul 30, 2012)

Why are you thinking of ditching canon? You have a great classic body. Did you not collect lenses yet? How much life is left in the 50d? If its likely to last a while I'd start collecting lenses and not worry about a new camera body. I have a lowly t1i (same sensor as yours) I have no intention of upgrading until I have a substantial collection of L lenses or the body dies on me. Whichever comes first


----------



## Dao (Jul 30, 2012)

I have the 40D (still have it) and upgraded mine to 7D because

- Main reason: The 40D had problem so I need to get a replacement.  I believe it maybe related to the mirror mechanism or the shutter itself (Err99).  It will still take photos, but occasionally, it gave Err99 with I press the shutter button.  And I need to pull the battery out to reset it.

- I like a camera that can take video with my fast lens as well.

- I like a camera that has more than 9 AF points

- For what I shoot, full frame may not be a perfect format for me.  (If I shoot weddings or portraits most of the time, then FF maybe better for me)

- Do not want to spend too much money.

- Do not want to sell my lenses (I can, but I do not think my photos are going to be better if I change, so why bother)

Hence, I pick up the 7D.


However, if my 40D still works perfectly, I do not think I will get the 7D at all now.


----------



## TheBiles (Jul 30, 2012)

You have Canon lenses, stick with Canon. No reason to change brands, especially to one like Sony with a much smaller pool of lenses and accessories.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------

